# Another quick TC dike trip



## jjjansk (Jan 21, 2005)

Three man limit in just over 2.5hrs, so much better than being at work!


----------



## jjjansk (Jan 21, 2005)

*One more time*

Here is one from today, quick two man limit before the rain and a bonus red.


----------

